# Hello



## harpers (Mar 25, 2012)

I joined in 2012 when I got my rocket machine but have not been hear for a few years.

I am going to open a coffee shop soon and new that this site would be a great place to get some advice.


----------



## deedee2003 (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome back!


----------



## harpers (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

welcome, where are you planning on opening a coffee shop? are your planning on it being a specialist coffee house?


----------



## harpers (Mar 25, 2012)

Portsmouth just a small coffee shop



Phobic said:


> welcome, where are you planning on opening a coffee shop? are your planning on it being a specialist coffee house?


----------

